# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hi, I'm Purushotham

## ppkudva

Hi,

I am Purushotham, Working for Oracle Financial Services. I am new to Exel/macro.


Regards
Puru

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome....you shall get all the help you require.

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Welcome to the forum  :Smilie: 


If I was able to help – *PLEASE DO NOT FORGET* to Click the small star icon at the bottom left of my post.

----------

